# Last hunt



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

Of the seson for bunnies. went out yesterday afternoon with freepop. We ran the beagle boys for a couple hours, it was a real nice hunt. freepop is a great guide, we had two races goin, and took one bunny. looken foeward to the next one john.

Been out pullen the last of my traps for the seson. watch out turkey. Ill be watchen you.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It was a great time for me as well Gil. I still can't figure out what happened to that first one, they had him going good and I was sure he was gonna come across the field any time, but never showed.

The second run was real interesting as the dogs were drowned out by the cranes directly behind us. Gil made an excellent shot on that re-jumped cottontail as he somehow had snuck right behind us to where he was originally jumped. I am glad I hesitated at sclolding them for back-tracking, I had been watching that direction and never saw that thing, then low and behold he pops out again. I think you only got a couple BBs in the head and it was very clean.

Anytime you wanna come up or have some spots down there, just give me a yell.

We'll have to do some thinking on that trapping adventure, you gave me a couple ideas and I'd like to learn alot more about it. We could combine it with some rabbit hunting too.

As for the turkeys, you now have the secret to get the tail fanned for the picture :lol:


----------

